# Installing W3Perl  on FreeBSD?



## xy16644 (May 23, 2010)

I want to generate some graphs to see who has been browsing my web sites and what pages are being viewed. I came across a tool called "W3Perl" which looks quite good but I can't find a FreeBSD port for this. Is there a port for this and can I install this on my FreeBSD 8 server?


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2010)

It's a perl script. You can probably run it as is. Provided all the necessary perl modules are installed.


----------

